# Can’t upload video



## ben awes (Apr 11, 2020)

I don’t really care the reason, it’s stupid that we cannot upload videos directly to Tortoise Forum. And if we can, and I don’t understand how, then it’s stupid that it’s not clear how to do it. I just was in my own thread about my Aldabra Uncle Bri, and I went to “attach files” and videos are not an option. They should be! Stupid.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2020)

You first have to upload it to you tube, then copy paste that web address to your post here.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 13, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> You first have to upload it to you tube, then copy paste that web address to your post here.


who modifies the site? (like add things to make it better)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> who modifies the site? (like add things to make it better)


That would be our fearless leader, Josh


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 13, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> who modifies the site? (like add things to make it better)



Take a look at the vendor of this software. It might be we are stuck with what they provide, moderators can only do so much with the software as provided..

https://xenforo.com/


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 13, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at the vendor of this software. It might be we are stuck with what they provide, moderators can only do so much with the software as provided..
> 
> https://xenforo.com/


i feel we can make this website designs WAYYYYYY Better, the posting ect. and what happened to the app? i don’t remember what happens lol. i love this website and its people, when i was in school in Tech Class my teacher used to Block TTF Website because i would use it everyday in class lol. that where i started love this. ?


----------

